# Different types of weather sealing?



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 13, 2012)

I've heard that the 7D and 5D series have foam weather seals while the 1D series has rubber gasket seals. Is this true or false? If it's true, I'm sure rubber gasket seals are better.....right?


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 13, 2012)

I know it's a few hours later, but *BUMP*. sorry for my impatience but I'm terribly bored


----------



## Dao (Oct 14, 2012)

If you are bored, just use your camera and take some photos.  You seems to just think too much.    If you like getting the 1D, then go get it.  1D is going to be better than 7D or 5D whether it is true or not or you need it or not, but that is what Canon want you to think that way.

Weather sealing is not water proof. Just want to make sure you aware of that. 

By the way, this is how the old entry level DSLR perform in tough environment.

Nikon D90 vs Canon 550D Durability Test (Part 1)* - YouTube


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 14, 2012)

Dao said:
			
		

> If you are bored, just use your camera and take some photos.  You seems to just think too much.    If you like getting the 1D, then go get it.  1D is going to be better than 7D or 5D whether it is true or not or you need it or not, but that is what Canon want you to think that way.
> 
> Weather sealing is not water proof. Just want to make sure you aware of that.
> 
> ...



I was stuck in a hospital waiting room for hours and needed to conserve my batteries for when my new brother was born. I know that they aren't water proof, only water resistant. Any camera series is good depending on what purpose it serves to you. I'm talking about weather sealing, my question still has gone unanswered. I'm OCD, expect hundreds more questions from me


----------



## Tony S (Oct 14, 2012)

ON the 7D and 5D series of cameras the weather sealing is ok. I would not worry about a few sprinkles on it, but would not subject them to steady rain or some activity where there is the possibility of a good splashing.

  The 1D class of cameras are pretty danged water tight, I've shot with mine for years in pouring rain and on rafting trips not worrying about them getting wet.  Of course this all also depends on which lenses you are mounting to the camera, not all lenses are sealed as well as the bodies, this includes "L" lenses. YOu have to make sure your lenses also match the conditions you are shooting in or use covers.

  I do also throw covers on my cameras when I know for sure I am shooting in a downpour, but if I get caught without them I don't worry too much.

  This is only my personal experience and use, not based on technical things.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 14, 2012)

Tony S said:
			
		

> ON the 7D and 5D series of cameras the weather sealing is ok. I would not worry about a few sprinkles on it, but would not subject them to steady rain or some activity where there is the possibility of a good splashing.
> 
> The 1D class of cameras are pretty danged water tight, I've shot with mine for years in pouring rain and on rafting trips not worrying about them getting wet.  Of course this all also depends on which lenses you are mounting to the camera, not all lenses are sealed as well as the bodies, this includes "L" lenses. YOu have to make sure your lenses also match the conditions you are shooting in or use covers.
> 
> ...



Ok thank you! So then what I heard was true about there being foam and rubber gasket seals?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 15, 2012)

If you dig around, there are 'transparent 3D' images that show exactly where and how much weather sealing this cameras have.  It's a good way to compare a mid-level body to a pro body.

As for foam vs rubber...it depends on the opening.  The mid (5D, 7D) have foam around the card door, for example, but I'm sure they have rubber gaskets behind some of the buttons etc.  

Seven years ago, I was in the rain forests of Costa Rica with a 20D (not listed as having any real weather sealing) and I got caught in a downpour without a camera bag.  The camera got so wet, the inside of the LCD screen fogged up for two week.  But I started using the camera again, as soon as the rain stopped...it never missed a beat and still works well today.  Maybe I got lucky, but these things aren't made of sugar.


----------

